# Continental Debit Card Promo



## Rail Freak (Apr 23, 2010)

I've now had my CO Debit card a month. I've recieved 12,500 pts. from Chase, 10,000 pts. from Continental, & 836 pts from debit card purchases. I'm still missing 2,500 from Continental to go along with the 12,500 to make the original 15,000 pts. Anyone know if I'm missing something or am I rushing things a bit??? 23,336 of the easiest points I've ever seen! 

RF


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 23, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> I've now had my CO Debit card a month. I've recieved 12,500 pts. from Chase, 10,000 pts. from Continental, & 836 pts from debit card purchases. I'm still missing 2,500 from Continental to go along with the 12,500 to make the original 15,000 pts. Anyone know if I'm missing something or am I rushing things a bit??? 23,336 of the easiest points I've ever seen!  RF


Patience, my friend. The last 2,500 miles will post in another 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 23, 2010)

If you buy flowers for Mother's Day, you might consider FTD this year. If you order with a Continental credit or debit card through the OnePass mall you get 100 OnePass miles, plus 50 miles per dollar spent. You get miles based on the cost of the flowers alone, not on the sizable shipping charges.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 23, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I've now had my CO Debit card a month. I've recieved 12,500 pts. from Chase, 10,000 pts. from Continental, & 836 pts from debit card purchases. I'm still missing 2,500 from Continental to go along with the 12,500 to make the original 15,000 pts. Anyone know if I'm missing something or am I rushing things a bit??? 23,336 of the easiest points I've ever seen!  RF
> ...


LOL, Thanx! By then I will have completed a round trip 2,200 pt CO Flight to New Orleans & probably several hundred Debit Card Pts on a CONO,SWC,CS, San Joquin,TE,CARD, Crescent journey! Wheeew Wheew, can hear that train acomin!!! 

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 23, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Wheeew Wheew, can hear that train acomin!!!  RF


I can - and I plan to be on it! :lol:


----------



## Jim G. (Apr 24, 2010)

Is the debit card promo still available. More details would be appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 24, 2010)

Jim G. said:


> Is the debit card promo still available. More details would be appreciated. Thanks...


Get on the Continental web site and see if they offer another promo. The one I did expired 3/31/10!

RF


----------



## Jim G. (Apr 24, 2010)

Continental has a couple of promos for CO points. How do these trade for Amtrak points. Thanks...


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 24, 2010)

Jim G. said:


> Continental has a couple of promos for CO points. How do these trade for Amtrak points. Thanks...



Amtrak & Continental are Alliance Partners & allow point transfers! Look on the AGR Site & on the left side you'll see transfer points. Click there.

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 24, 2010)

Jim G. said:


> Continental has a couple of promos for CO points. How do these trade for Amtrak points. Thanks...


All you have to do is *CALL* the OnePass Service Center in Houston and request a transfer of your OnePass miles to AGR points! They transfer at a rate of 1:1, but *MUST* be done in 5,000 mile blocks *ONLY*! (5K, 10K, 15K, etc...)

And if you call to make the request by COB on Friday, the transfer is made Sunday night/Monday morning!  And it doesn't matter if Monday is a holiday (like Labor Day or Memorial Day), the points will be deposited!


----------



## sechs (May 6, 2010)

Jim G. said:


> Is the debit card promo still available. More details would be appreciated. Thanks...


Courtesy the folks at Flyertalk:

https://www.chase.com/ccp/index.jsp?pg_name...l_Consumer_9939

https://www.chase.com/ccp/index.jsp?pg_name...hecking-Account

Currently good through June 30, 2010.


----------

